
Brain-like electrical signature emerging in a metallic nanowire network - missosoup
https://www.nims.go.jp/eng/news/press/2019/11/201911110.html
======
tbenst
Wow this article is total crap, and the brain comparison is basically absent
from the paper, for good reason. Here’s what they actually did: \- grow
“metallic dendrites” from the bottom up, eg make a chip with random
connections with memrister-like “synapses” \- then characterize various I-V
curves and other electrical properties of the device

That’s it. In terms of computation they can maybe be used for reservoir
computing but then again so can many nonlinear dynamical system. But even
concrete computations are not demonstrated.

~~~
nickparker
Darn, I was hoping some progress had been made on providing
feedback/reinforcement since this similar result in 2017:

[https://www.quantamagazine.org/a-brain-built-from-atomic-
swi...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/a-brain-built-from-atomic-switches-can-
learn-20170920/)

------
andy_ppp
I do wonder if consciousness will turn out to be a strange emergent property
of existence. If we can make new consciouses comparable to our own should we?
Will we treat them worse than immigrants and poor people? Will they be our
slaves? I need to read more sci-fi...

~~~
brink
What would your conclusion be if it doesn't emerge?

~~~
andy_ppp
I haven't concluded anything.

------
squeezingswirls
Direct link to PDF
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-51330-6.pdf](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-51330-6.pdf)

------
saviorand
Ghost in the Shell had a very vivid image of a similar nature in manga --
think it was also connected with nanowire networks. Predicted the future?

------
Bud
This is the way the world ends—not with a bang, but with a brain-Like
electrical signature emerging in a metallic nanowire network.

